

The Flop Heard Round the World (2007) - smacktoward
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/03/AR2007090301419_pf.html

======
comrade1
I guess this is here as commentary on the Apple watch and the associated hype?

Personally, the thing that disappoints me about the Apple watch is that Apple
is no longer even trying to talk about bringing computing to the masses
through ease-of-use and reasonable prices. Now they sell a $12,000 watch. (I
guess that trend started with the 20th Century Mac)

edit: had the price wrong at $25K

~~~
johnpowell
Or you could buy the low end one (still very nice) that has the same internals
for $350. But keep grinding your ax.

------
irascible
[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AXINGi3z_Uk/U03c6ZPz-
PI/AAAAAAAADs...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AXINGi3z_Uk/U03c6ZPz-
PI/AAAAAAAADsc/_P6pgaoDBSo/s1600/starship-troopers-001.jpg)

